# Greetings from columbia, sc, y'all!



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

HI fellow horselover!
I am new to this forum but can't wait to hear what's happening with everyone!
Drop me a message back!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!
Don't know what took me so long to get here!
Looks like a great forum for all things horsie!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey a very warm welcome to the forum. The company I work for recently started their new manufacturing lens system in Columbia . I haven't been there but seems to be a very nice place.

Hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Have fun

Regards


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome RoostersMom to this international horseforum.
Have fun posting.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!!! have a nice time posting!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF! have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------

